# Garden Of Your Mind Part II



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2013)

Donâ€™t forget your sound â€¦..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 1, 2013)

LOL..... must be same "SAC"


----------



## wellington (Dec 1, 2013)

Too funny


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 1, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> LOL..... must be same "SAC"



Lol must be...









A little master, erkle, and trainwreck?


Who wants some artichoke and jalapeÃ±o dip?


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoa. You guys are freakin' me out...


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 1, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > LOL..... must be same "SAC"
> ...



trainwreck sounds nice


----------



## lkwagner (Dec 2, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > LOL..... must be same "SAC"
> ...



Um meeee! That looks amazing. I'm going to have to find a recipe


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> Who wants some artichoke and jalapeÃ±o dip?



Sounds yucky, but sure does look good.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 2, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants some artichoke and jalapeÃ±o dip?
> ...



Nah not yucky. Haven't met a person yet that hasn't liked it...


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 2, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > DevilsLettuce said:
> ...



ya mean they probably won't remember ...it has that effect ..


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2013)

Some of these combos are really neat.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 2, 2013)

View attachment 63340

View attachment 63341

View attachment 63342


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: RE: Garden Of Your Mind Part II*



Tom said:


> Whoa. You guys are freakin' me out...



Ikr!?


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2013)

This last bunch are just plain funny (the first and third one, not so much the bear, but especially the duck)


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok these next few are real !!!!






















well ....almost all of them .....


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Dec 2, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Depends on what dose I make it


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2013)

That mantis is awesome. Never seen a lobster like that, and one I hope I get to see the pink dolphins in the Amazon...


I dig the Mister Rogers remix too... Its grown on me.


----------



## TommyZ (Dec 2, 2013)

Violet....youre turning violet, Violet....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: RE: Garden Of Your Mind Part II*



TommyZ said:


> Violet....youre turning violet, Violet....



Hahaha awesome!

Now take her to the juicing room.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> That mantis is awesome. Never seen a lobster like that, and one I hope I get to see the pink dolphins in the Amazon...
> 
> 
> I dig the Mister Rogers remix too... Its grown on me.



Very cool Tom â€¦.I dig that pic too of the mantis. Plus the Hypo Lobster is a kick and that pink dolphin â€¦my ..my â€¦trust me the Rodgerâ€™s song will stick with ya â€¦.Iâ€™ve been jamming it for a week now ..( ha ha) â€¦itâ€™s actually a nice little â€œLifeâ€ up-lifter as well, It seems to calm me down when my mind starts to worry â€¦.

Amazon ? ......Sooooooo jealous .....


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: Garden Of Your Mind Part II*



TommyZ said:


> Violet....youre turning violet, Violet....



Ha!!


----------

